# Doubt regarding Express entry,Canada



## tijo (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi..I need a clarification. Suppose my score is 447 and I got an ITA. And during the processing time (for example 4months after getting my ITA) , my birthday occurrs . Gradually the score will decrease by 5(since I am 34 years old). Will I get my PR visa to Canada in such a scenario? Expecting for your valuable reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As far as I know, It's the score at the time you applied that counts. 
At least, it was like that when we applied in 2009/2010.

Congrats with your ITA! Good luck!


----------

